# M113; looking for CF camouflage pattern diagrams and paint codes



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2013)

As the title says, I'm seeking examples of the original camouflage pattern diagrams and paint codes for the M113 (c. 1960s, 70s) to support a Museum project. Any assistance or scans from the applicable vehicle manuals would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Apr 2013)

Michael

The original patterns sort of fell out of the sky. The suggestion to camouflage the M113s, I think, came from then Major Jack Vance, the ops officer of 2 RCR. I was the operational kit kid in HQ 4 CIBG and the project landed on my desk. There was considerable experimentation* with all the vehicle fleet, less the Centurions which already were cammed, and by 1968 patterns had developed. I know I spent a few days with the brigade commander observing various patterns in different light and foliage conditions through binoculars from a km or so away.

* The A Battery command post vehicle was painted in an odd and highly effective pattern that many years after the event was revealed to be based on v.gin.s. I am not making this up!


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2013)

Brian, 

Thank you for that background. I guess I'm looking for anything on the early standardized patterns, they will be more recognizable in any case. While the idea of the earlier individualized "dazzle-painting" approach is intriguing, there's probably nothing published on it anyway.

I know that some of the vehicle publications had drawings of example camouflage patterns which, in typical army fashion, became templates rather than guides.

Michael


----------



## my72jeep (11 Apr 2013)

http://www.armouredacorn.com/photoscan.html


----------



## cupper (11 Apr 2013)

Damn. I was about to post the same site link.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks gents, this page appears to have the standard pattern details for the 80s, I'll keep looking for photos that show how early it was in use or if it was the sole standard paint design.

http://www.armouredacorn.com/Refs-%20Thumbprints%20&%20Images/CVM%20Index/M113%20Family.pdf


----------



## my72jeep (11 Apr 2013)

http://www.armouredacorn.com/Reference/CVM/CVMs/CVM%20020/CVM%20Part%2020%20(Barlings%20M113).pdf


----------



## Loachman (11 Apr 2013)

Interesting. I know Gary Barling, but have not seen him for years.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2013)

A review of the regimental journals that I have for The RCR in the late 1960s and early 70s turned up the following photos:

1966 (2RCR, Canada) - appears to be no camouflage scheme
1968 (2RCR Germany) - what appears to be an early pattern of the green/green/black scheme
1969 (2RCR, Germany) - another pattern
1971 (3 Mech Cdo) - still another version on a 106 RR carrier

It would appear that while the standard colours were in use by the late 1960s, the pattern was a little more freehand than we saw later.

Any help on confirming the names/identities/Pantone numbers of the three colours, by whatever colour code system, would be appreciated.


----------



## Loachman (12 Apr 2013)

Plain olive green, and much darker than the current green, in Canada (by which I mean London and Petawawa) into the mid-seventies.

I usually had both hands and feet on the controls when I was near armour, so I don't think that I have any good photos from Pet or Germany in the eighties/early nineties.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2013)

I took a look through some of my old pictures from late 80's all I have are of 577's as that is what I was driving at the time.


----------



## my72jeep (12 Apr 2013)

I don't have any Photos from the mid 80s of M113's but I have a small scar under my bottom lip above my chin from one. looks like the one Harrison Ford has, But not quite as famous.


----------

